# Gold Cruise cruise control



## biggirafe (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Guys
Does anyone have any experiance of Gold Cruise Control Systems?

We went to Devon this weekend and I had endless trouble getting mine to engage on the motorway. Whether it came on seemed to be totally hit and miss. Sometimes it came on as soon as I clicked the button other times not at all, then 5 minutes later after pushing the button 10 -20 times it would come on. I have changed the battery in the infrared remote. Is there anything that can be serviced or checked?

Any help appreciated


----------



## The Grand Wanderer (Oct 29, 2009)

*Gold cruise control*

Hi Biggirafe,
Aftermarket cruise control systems are always difficult to fix. However this page I found on the web does deal with fault rectifcation. Seems best option is to take all conections apart, clean throughly, smear lightly with vasaline and reassemble.
Best of luck.
regards,
Wanderer


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks, I was not even aware that I could adjust the setup of the CC. It would not surprise me to find that the CC has lost all its settings as it was parked for some time prior to us purchasing it in August. I think I will work from home this afternoon


----------



## Mastodon (Oct 30, 2009)

I fitted a gold crise control from Conrad Anderson. Had no problems with it once it was set up. If you're using the IR control, check that the transmitter can 'see' the reciever.


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks all for your help. The website proved to be useful. Initially I followed the setup instructions but was not getting any 'beeps' from the unit. so I traced the CC Unit under the dash and check all the connections. Whilst looking at the unit I spotted what I guessed was a reset button and after pushing it I began getting beeps again. I figured that the reset will have reset it to factory settings so I did go through the entire setup again.

We went out this weekend and the CC worked perfectly whenever I used it.

Job Done, no money spent 
Thanks again guys.


----------

